# Recommended Cpu cooler for AMD FX 8320?



## Mrblack761 (Dec 16, 2014)

Additional info: I was looking into buying this for my PC but i'm putting it into a mITX motherboard. So i would need something more low profile. Any suggestions would be very much appreciated!

Currently:

Mobo: MSI Ms 7641 (I know it sucks)
CPU: AMD FX 4300 with stock cooler
GPU: XFX R9 270X 2GB DDR5
PSU: Rosewill 630w


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 16, 2014)

Mrblack761 said:


> Additional info: I was looking into buying this for my PC but i'm putting it into a mITX motherboard. So i would need something more low profile. Any suggestions would be very much appreciated!
> 
> Currently:
> 
> ...


that board can't handle that cpu it *will* throttle or blow up


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 16, 2014)

as mentioned, you need a different motherboard. i think most of the ones that support eight core ones are the 9 series ones.

Air-
Coolermaster Hyper 212 with two fans.

Liquid/AIO
Corsair H80i or above.


----------



## doyll (Dec 16, 2014)

I wouldn't bother with CLC coolers.  They are over priced and don't perform as well as good air coolers.


----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2014)

doyll said:


> I wouldn't bother with CLC coolers.  They are over priced and don't perform as well as good air coolers.


custom liquid cooler perform 300% better than air cooler, but the price its ultra lower on AirCooler.... also the fact that air cooler are maitenance free its another plus VS CLC regular maintenance,  in the other hand All in One liquid solutions may work fine, maintenance free but they arent cheap in certain way ...
Regards,


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 16, 2014)

peche said:


> custom liquid cooler perform 300% better than air cooler, but the price its ultra lower on AirCooler.... also the fact that air cooler are maitenance free its another plus VS CLC regular maintenance,  in the other hand All in One liquid solutions may work fine, maintenance free butthey arent cheap in certain way ...
> Regards,


300% LOLNO
you sir don't have a clue what you are talking about
both the NH-D15 and the Phanteks PH-TC14PE are cheaper then the H100i provide better performance


----------



## doyll (Dec 16, 2014)

peche said:


> custom liquid cooler perform 300% better than air cooler, but the price its ultra lower on AirCooler.... also the fact that air cooler are maitenance free its another plus VS CLC regular maintenance,  in the other hand All in One liquid solutions may work fine, maintenance free but they arent cheap in certain way ...
> Regards,


Indeed, custom liquid coolers are much better, but the are not commonly referred to as CLC.  CLC are a specific kind of AIO cooler:
AIO = All In One
CLC = Closed Loop Cooling as in factory sealed AIO cooler.​
There are a couple of good AIO coolers, but I don't know of any CLC that are any better than top air.

As for the review chart, they do not monitor and use the cooler intake air temp.  Without that the cooler comparisons are rather ambiguous as best.  Cooler intake air temp is commonly at least 2-3c above room temp and can easily be 15c .. sometimes even more than that.


----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2014)

Sir ...seems ... you are the one who dont know about what are  you talking about ... H100i is not a custom  water / liquid cooler, its a AIO...
customs are more complex.... precise and expensive...All in one coolers are affordable...simple... and cannot be modified en certain ways...


----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2014)

doyll said:


> Indeed, custom liquid coolers are much better, but the are not commonly referred to as CLC.  CLC are a specific kind of AIO cooler:
> AIO = All In One
> CLC = Closed Loop Cooling as in factory sealed AIO cooler.​
> There are a couple of good AIO coolers, but I don't know of any CLC that are any better than top air.
> ...



my bad... CLC means for me Custom Liquid Cooling ... as i wrote there ...


----------



## doyll (Dec 16, 2014)

From Relaxed Tech:


> All of the testing is done with an ambient temperature of ~19C. RealTemp will be used to monitor the temperature of the CPU and Prime95 (Large FFTs) will be used to deliver the full load to the CPU for 20 minutes. After each testing, we let the temperature inside the case to stabilize for 10 minutes to ensure that the temperature inside the case is back to normal.



So, what is the "normal" cooler intake air temp?  

Relaxed Tech even acknowledges the increase i case air temp.  What they are doing is not testing different coolers perform in their system.  It is testing how their system performs with different coolers.

Now if they were keeping both cooler intake air temp and room ambient they would be able to determine both the cooler's performance and the system's performance .. and not just how well their system performance with different coolers.  

Case airflow varies with fan speed changes and definitely changes when coolers and or other components are changed.  It is also affected by dust in intake filters.


----------



## doyll (Dec 16, 2014)

peche said:


> my bad... CLC means for me Custom Liquid Cooling ... as i wrote there ...


I noticed that, but figured I'd explain it not so much for you but also for others.  Same with my relpy about the Relaxed Tech NH-D15 review chart.


----------



## doyll (Dec 16, 2014)

peche said:


> Sir ...seems ... you are the one who dont know about what are  you talking about ... H100i is not a custom  water / liquid cooler, its a AIO...
> customs are more complex.... precise and expensive...All in one coolers are affordable...simple... and cannot be modified en certain ways...


Sir, you don't seem to know a lot more.  
Swiftech  H140-X,H-220-X and H240-X are AIO (all in one) coolers, but they are not CLC (closed loop coolers) like H100i.  All CLCs are AIOs, but not all AIOs are CLCs.


----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2014)

doyll said:


> Sir, you don't seem to know a lot more.
> Swiftech  H140-X,H-220-X and H240-X are AIO (all in one) coolers, but they are not CLC (closed loop coolers) like H100i.  All CLCs are AIOs, but not all AIOs are CLCs.



i have heard that everyday you learn something new, my turn......!
Thank you for the leason .. i own you an apologize dude!


----------



## xvi (Dec 16, 2014)

Sig rig has a 8350 on custom water, Koolance CPU-370SA, Black Ice GTX 360, three SanAce fans @2400 RPM (moving up to six as soon as I pick up some harware for it), XSPC 2-bay res+top. At 4.6 GHz, I can hold ~45c load, and that's without tweaking voltage much. Takes some voltage to get 4.8GHz and I end up seeing temps around 55-60c.
If you don't plan on overclocking, the stock cooler or inexpensive air cooling will do fine.

I agree that all this talk of coolers is moot since the processor will likely not run on that board without burning something out.


----------



## GhostRyder (Dec 16, 2014)

Mrblack761 said:


> Additional info: I was looking into buying this for my PC but i'm putting it into a mITX motherboard. So i would need something more low profile. Any suggestions would be very much appreciated!
> 
> Currently:
> 
> ...


Ok that board can handle FX processors but its max are only the 95watt TDP ones which are either the FX 8120, 8100, or 8300.  You will not be able to run a 8320 on that motherboard as it will likely throttle it and/or damage the motherboard running it especially under stress.  My advice to you is to not go that high with that motherboard otherwise if you really want to upgrade get a new motherboard.  However the problem is there are really no decent MATX motherboards for the high end FX series even if you do not plan on overclocking so I cannot recommend one for your needs.

Best option would probably be buying a really nice low profile cooler and overclocking a little bit on your FX 4300 as that board should be able to at least do that fine.  This should suffice as I have heard its pretty good in that area!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 16, 2014)

How about the 8320E it's 95 watt? Also my sig rig under full load (crunching) @ 4.4 runs mids 30's c with a H100i.

Oh also my vote is for a hyper 212+ for air cooling in push pull. I have one on my matx 8350 cruncher and it does a good job of keeping temps in check.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 16, 2014)

I would't even trust that board to run a 95W FX chip those early 760G re-socket boards where notoriously bad


----------

